# 15 Tips to Get Safely Home Following an EMP



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not a bad list. I encourage folks to review the link, as I did not cut out some information in most numbers.



> 1. Have a plan already in place:
> 
> 2. If there are a lot of people around, such as in the scenario, then immediately grab your gear and get out of there.
> 
> ...


When The Grid Goes Down: 15 Tips to Get Home Safely Following an EMP Attack


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That's some hard core stuff. Much of it true, I fear.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I do feel that those "in the know" would have 24-48 hr head start on the zombies. power here goes out, I glance at my cell phone, if cell phone is out, I would wander out to the car while preparing myself for the "what-if".. + of an EMP event: you immediately know what has happened and what the future holds .. - of an EMP event: What the future holds....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

IMO, this jumps the gun a bit. I think there will be a period of probably a few days before "normal" people know there is a major crisis going on. Keep in mind the vast majority of the population doesn't even know what EMP is or what its effects would be. 99.9% would not realize that there even was an EMP attack & would not know the electricity would not be coming back on anytime soon. There would be no news to inform them.

So I disagree with some of these suggestions. As opposed to being invisible & staying off the roads, my plan would be to start walking immediately with my kit that I keep in my truck, and take the side roads home. I think it critical to get home as quick as possible, before the panic when folks see their power is still out & their food is running low. I'll be walking daytime or nighttime... whatever it takes to get home the fastest. Would attempt to purchase a bike or maybe a horse along the way home, to speed up my travel.

In my situation, since I prep for my neighbors, I will be meeting with them first thing... not planning on fighting them. My goal would be to explain what has happened, what to expect short & long term, plus explain how our group of neighbors will survive this if we work together.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

agree.. if were to happen in evening or at night, I would immediately inform the neighbors and take the old truck to town (via back roads) to get the brother-in-law and his old lady, grab the homestead stove from the museum on the way back.. if were to happen in the AM or afternoon... form a plan to go get my family and get them home.... the first 24hrs would be crucial for everyone!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

after the first 24 hrs... spend the next 48 hrs collecting ALL the fire wood in the area and relocate it to the homestead... after that, the 24-7 guard watch begins and begin to embrace the suck....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Although I play one on the podcast I'm not a smart fella. Maybe someone can answer this for me. In the book The Final Day (Vol.3 of One Second After series) they get old computers up and running and the reason they claim they work is because they were not plugged in when the EMP hit. Is that true? Or does the electronics get fried whether plugged in or not?


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

5 Surprising Items That Will Survive An ?End-Of-The World? EMP Attack | Off The Grid News

Just FYI that most cars will be unaffected by an EMP because the body is basically a Faraday cage already. Of course if you drive a fiberglass body vehicle then you made a bad choice as a prepper . Faraday effect is really easy to achieve to protect your stuff the lockers you see in schools and locker rooms will protect electronics inside them, metal gun lockers and safes as well as your standard metal filing cabinets will all also shield from EMP. You could even make one of those larger belt phone cases to keep your smart phone in and just line the entire inside with a metal mesh or foil which would give your phone protection when ever it is in that case though still would get fried when its out of the case.

So far a wide scale EMP is one of the most unlikely events unless you are in range of a nuclear blast's EMP that is not in the death zone of heat/radiation/fall out. only other wide scale EMP would be a certain type of asteroid exploding as it enters our lower atmosphere if it has the right content of metals to generate an EMP. Or if some one finds a way to overload powerline transformers en mass all at the same time. still useful to take some of the precautions but your car is just fine if it is a mostly metal body vehicle. if you keep electronics in your specialty bags for bug out/get home ect.. just keep them inside something metal or wrap them in foil or chicken wire.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Although I play one on the podcast I'm not a smart fella. Maybe someone can answer this for me. In the book The Final Day (Vol.3 of One Second After series) they get old computers up and running and the reason they claim they work is because they were not plugged in when the EMP hit. Is that true? Or does the electronics get fried whether plugged in or not?


yes actually anything with absolutely zero power running through it is likely to still function after an EMP as it is causes that energy to short out the components they are traveling through. old engines with no electronics will also function just fine if you can provide enough power to start it if the existing battery was exposed it will be drained. Solar panels will survive an EMP they may lose some efficiency though.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If your home is occupied, set it on fire and shoot the rats as they come out.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

AquaHull said:


> If your home is occupied, set it on fire and shoot the rats as they come out.


or just set a fire that smokes a lot and fan the smoke into the house that way you dont destroy your house  and the rats that tried to take residence can fertilize the garden


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm starting to like this @Quantum Donut individual! :vs_closedeyes:



Quantum Donut said:


> or just set a fire that smokes a lot and fan the smoke into the house that way you dont destroy your house  and the rats that tried to take residence can fertilize the garden


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

https://www.infowars.com/black-sky-event-feds-preparing-for-widespread-power-outages-across-u-s/


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Alteredstate said:


> https://www.infowars.com/black-sky-event-feds-preparing-for-widespread-power-outages-across-u-s/


dont forget the water turning the frogs gay  infowars is like the conservative version of CNN except they all have tin foil hats as well lol what ever happened to good old honest unbias journalism


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> ...So far a wide scale EMP is one of the most unlikely events unless you are in range of a nuclear blast's EMP that is not in the death zone of heat/radiation/fall out. only other wide scale EMP would be a certain type of asteroid exploding as it enters our lower atmosphere if it has the right content of metals to generate an EMP...


Wow! Where are you coming up with this misinformation? A nuclear EMP inducing explosion must occur above 30 kilometers to have any widespread effect. No one will be killed by heat or radiation and there will be no fallout.

And asteroid impact does not create EMP. Are you pranking us?


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Wow! Where are you coming up with this misinformation? A nuclear EMP inducing explosion must occur above 30 kilometers to have any widespread effect. No one will be killed by heat or radiation and there will be no fallout.
> 
> And asteroid impact does not create EMP. Are you pranking us?


i never said anything about an asteroid impact i said a certain type of asteroid exploding in the lower atmosphere can generate an EMP burst however conditions need to be perfect and the materials of the asteroid in the right amounts which is actually based on the same hypothesis as high altitude nukes extending the EMP range exponentially since it hasn't been tested at unless the test results are still classified . The hypothesis is basically that the higher altitude nukes will interact more with the earths magnetic field amplifying the EMP. and unless they hack our systems no one is getting a nuke near the USA not evenat 30 km or even in space without detection and they know it meaning retaliation. However we are due for a massive solar flare which could have the same effect at least some sciences say so dunno weather to believe em or not since they exaggerated global warming a bit leaving out the fact it is gonna be like 5000 years till we are in danger lol.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not trying to get on your case, @Quantum Donut but you are incorrect. The idea that an asteroid entering the atmosphere can produce an EMP derives from, as near as I can find, a fictional television program. An asteroid collision is a strictly mechanical event, and may produce some radio frequency interference the same as lightning does, but cannot produce anything like a nuclear explosion derived EMP event, which is the dangerous kind that concerns preppers. That event is produced by gamma radiation striking the atmosphere above 30 kilometers and ejecting electrons via the Compton Effect. Asteroid strikes, regardless of what type of material they are composed, will not produce gamma until their velocity reaches a significant fraction of the speed of light. There are no such.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Although I play one on the podcast I'm not a smart fella. Maybe someone can answer this for me. In the book The Final Day (Vol.3 of One Second After series) they get old computers up and running and the reason they claim they work is because they were not plugged in when the EMP hit. Is that true? Or does the electronics get fried whether plugged in or not?


Quantum Donut linked to a futurescience.com page, yet failed to read the rest of that amazingly informative site.
No, power does NOT have to be running through a device for it to be affected. The gamma burst from a nuclear detonation ionizes the atmosphere and causes a wave of electrons to stream out in all directions. When this wave of free electrons reaches earth, they will do what all electrons do, seek a conductor to bond to. This will cause all conductive material to be slightly energized. Anything of sufficient mass won't be affected in the slightest. However, anything that operates at the micro level will receive a JOLT of voltage greatly exceeding it's rated range, and will cook due to the resistance against that much energy. Integrated circuits will burn and short out internally. They likely won't even get hot enough for long enough to show any exterior signs, but the pathways inside will be useless.

The only thing about an EMP that will affect items that are plugged in would be the E3 pulse, which will find long lines of transmission, and fill them with a steadily increasing voltage which WILL cause items to heat up and likely burn/melt.

If you don't want something affected by the E1, put it in a sealed container with sufficient conductive surface, no seams greater than .1mm.
If you don't want something affected by the E3, unplug it. This *might* save things like lamps and such, since they don't have IC chips or delicate circuitry that the E1 would have already roasted. They could then possibly be used with a backup power source.

Also, I'm not sure where this notion originated about an asteroid being capable of causing an EMP simply because it has the right metals. The metal composition is not what causes an EMP. The energy release from a fusion reaction, the resulting gamma ray burst, and the atmosphere ionization is what causes an EMP. No asteroid could ever produce this much energy simply by exploding in the atmosphere. Also, your car will not be fine, as their are openings all over it to allow the wave to pass through, and chicken wire is wholly insufficient. We aren't stopping radio signals here...

EDIT: Dammit @sideKahr, you always beat me to the punch on these, lol.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I'm not trying to get on your case, @Quantum Donut but you are incorrect. The idea that an asteroid entering the atmosphere can produce an EMP derives from, as near as I can find, a fictional television program. An asteroid collision is a strictly mechanical event, and may produce some radio frequency interference the same as lightning does, but cannot produce anything like a nuclear explosion derived EMP event, which is the dangerous kind that concerns preppers. That event is produced by gamma radiation striking the atmosphere above 30 kilometers and ejecting electrons via the Compton Effect. Asteroid strikes, regardless of what type of material they are composed, will not produce gamma until their velocity reaches a significant fraction of the speed of light. There are no such.


nukes are not the only thing that can generate an EMP those transformers on telephone poles overloading can produce a small emp. The asteroid hypothesis was used in a movie you know like many things from science is its only good entertainment just because a movie used something does not automatically make it fiction some things from movies turned out to be true and yes much of it is fiction. if the heat from the entry is able to generate an explosion in an asteroid or meteor of a certain composition then it is possible for it to generate an EMP yes still only an unproven hypothesis but so are zombies but people act as if the walking dead is possible though not sure how since rotting ligaments and muscles would make it impossible for movement no connections to the bones . remember most of the metals we find on earth come from asteroids and meteors we dig up so it is possible just not very likely much like a large enough solar flare that will send us back to the stone age. Still dont see an EMP as being high on the list of actual apoc's not impossible just about as likely as the yellow stone super volcano going up.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> However we are due for a massive solar flare which could have the same effect at least some sciences say so dunno weather to believe em or not since they exaggerated global warming a bit leaving out the fact it is gonna be like 5000 years till we are in danger lol.


A solar flare is wholly incapable of producing the E1 pulse of an EMP.
It can produce a comparable E3 pulse, but that is MUCH different.

We'll see the sun produce an E1 when it goes supernova. I'm not going to hold my breath on that one.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> A solar flare is wholly incapable of producing the E1 pulse of an EMP.
> It can produce a comparable E3 pulse, but that is MUCH different.
> 
> We'll see the sun produce an E1 when it goes supernova. I'm not going to hold my breath on that one.


we dont really know what a massive ejection is truly capable of for all we know it could be a completely unknown effect that interacts oddly with out magnetic field and maybe even cause our devices to explode violently or maybe it will just clear up all the interference and we will all get perfect reception for a while hehe. as for supernova science claims no stars are even close enough to effect us except of course our own only thing we gotta really worry about would be a gamma ray burst from a star within 4.5 ish light years cooking us on that front. besides our sun will eat the earth as a red giant long before it goes supernova unless we find a way to make it go boom sooner and some dumb idiot actually does it lol.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> we dont really know what a massive ejection is truly capable of for all we know it could be a completely unknown effect that interacts oddly with out magnetic field and maybe even cause our devices to explode violently or maybe it will just clear up all the interference and we will all get perfect reception for a while hehe. as for supernova science claims no stars are even close enough to effect us except of course our own only thing we gotta really worry about would be a gamma ray burst from a star within 4.5 ish light years cooking us on that front. besides our sun will eat the earth as a red giant long before it goes supernova unless we find a way to make it go boom sooner and some dumb idiot actually does it lol.


It isn't the interaction with the magnetic field that would generate an E1 from a solar flare. There just isn't a sufficient amount of energy to knock stable electrons off their orbits and send them hurtling toward earth.
The primary reason for this, with respect to a solar flare, is the magnetic field itself. It bounces a sufficient amount of the sun's energy away, preventing it from ever hitting the atoms in our atmosphere to any significant degree.
Since space is a vacuum, we really don't have to worry about the effects of a solar flair prior to hitting our magnetic field.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> It isn't the interaction with the magnetic field that would generate an E1 from a solar flare. There just isn't a sufficient amount of energy to knock stable electrons off their orbits and send them hurtling toward earth.
> The primary reason for this, with respect to a solar flare, is the magnetic field itself. It bounces a sufficient amount of the sun's energy away, preventing it from ever hitting the atoms in our atmosphere to any significant degree.
> Since space is a vacuum, we really don't have to worry about the effects of a solar flair prior to hitting our magnetic field.


we have only seen small ones our magnetic field can only do so much we really wont know until we actually see a massive flair what it will do hence why i said we dont know. maybe we will find out maybe we wont in the next 100 years just gotta wait.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> ...Still dont see an EMP as being high on the list of actual apoc's not impossible just about as likely as the yellow stone super volcano going up.


I pray to God for the sake of everything and everyone I love that you are right.

It's been nice talking with you. Goodnight.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> we have only seen small ones our magnetic field can only do so much we really wont know until we actually see a massive flair what it will do hence why i said we dont know. maybe we will find out maybe we wont in the next 100 years just gotta wait.


Just because we haven't seen it doesn't mean we can't know.
It's all the same physics, regardless of earth or space. Our sun just can't produce that kind of energy on the surface. At it's core, absolutely. So, it would have to split open for the effects of the fusion reaction to reach us with such intensity.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> A solar flare is wholly incapable of producing the E1 pulse of an EMP.
> It can produce a comparable E3 pulse, but that is MUCH different.
> 
> We'll see the sun produce an E1 when it goes supernova. I'm not going to hold my breath on that one.


Our sun? Supernova! That's only in 7 billion years! :vs_OMG:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Quantum Donut said:


> or just set a fire that smokes a lot and fan the smoke into the house that way you dont destroy your house  and the rats that tried to take residence can fertilize the garden


That's what happen when the sprinklers go off


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyway, referring back to the original post, it's highly likely that in the event of an EMP my family will be scattered should it happen. Unless it happens in the middle of the night. I think about that often. It'd be rough getting everyone home.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I like @Chipper 's solution from another thread: "Call in sick and don't go." LOL.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I like @Chipper 's solution from another thread: "Call in sick and don't go." LOL.


Via smoke signals, perhaps?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Whatever the cause of a long-term electrical outage (EMP, terrorist act, economic collapse, PMSlain I am far more concerned with its effect than its cause. I agree that the first 72 hours or so will be the best time to move if you must. A family plan ahead of time to deal with such an event is crutial. Avoid people if you can, be friendly if you can't, at all times be prepared to use your 1911


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Sasquatch An EMP is one of my major concerns. Especially since the nutcase has 2 satellites in orbit over the US.

I have done some research on this and what I have found agrees with a lot of what @Kauboy says.

Regardless of what people tell you, this area is a true unknown. This is something we have never experienced before so the information available is mostly based on science and part speculation.

One thing said is true. If your phone won't power up, guess what, it's happened.

My research has shown that there are a lot of variables. How big is the nuke? Where was it detonated? How high was the detonation? Are you in the line of sight? I have also seen that there is a possibility that the entire country may not be affected. What most scenario's suppose is a perfectly aimed and detonated nuke. How often do things go exactly as planned?

All do agree that a surge will travel on the electrical grid and fry things that way.

The 2 main target areas would/could be the east and west coast. Both or either would allow an invasion.

With all the unknowns, all we can do is plan for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

inceptor said:


> @Sasquatch An EMP is one of my major concerns. Especially since the nutcase has 2 satellites in orbit over the US.
> 
> I have done some research on this and what I have found agrees with a lot of what @Kauboy says.
> 
> ...


With most of the countries power grid all interlinked (along with parts of Canada) With the grid being down, it will be utter Caos in the greater metro areas of the country. In days food runs out, so where do the starving masses go?? To Urband and Rural areas. In effect a walking zombie mass herd. Thank the good Lord that Texas is more or less on its own power grid!!! But we will have our own Zombie herds headed out off the larger Metro areas (Dallas/Fort Worth, Austin, Houston, San Antonio). Not much to head to in West Texas but semi arid desert, scrub juniper. I would pity the population in the greater LA area, or Tri-state are of the NE. It will be a slaughter house for survival........ I remember reading an Ebook a few yrs back, the author is a member of a gun forum, and posted it for the members to read. Took me 3 days to read it, and it was based off of such a theory of EMP strike on the US. And it was centered on his and his family survival here in Texas. See if I can't find the link for that story. Or if it is still available.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

yooper_sjd said:


> In days food runs out, so where do the starving masses go?? To Urband and Rural areas.


They will try, but IMO the suburbs will block this exodus, as Gretna, LA did after hurricane Katrina. Their police would not allow folks to flee from the aftermath of the flooding of New Orleans. So that is my hope, as I'm about an hours drive from Memphis. I feel very certain these communities have plans to block any mass exodus and if not, will come up with such plans quick.

That is why I say one must move quick after such an event. Get home or get out prior to the general public & government agencies realizing the gravity of the situation.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Well, after doing some research the Story I read some 7 yrs back on a gun forum where the author posted it turns out to be "Lights Out" I shoulda kept a digital copy of the damned thing........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

******* said:


> They will try, but IMO the suburbs will block this exodus, as Gretna, LA did after hurricane Katrina. Their police would not allow folks to flee from the aftermath of the flooding of New Orleans. So that is my hope, as I'm about an hours drive from Memphis. I feel very certain these communities have plans to block any mass exodus and if not, will come up with such plans quick.
> 
> That is why I say one must move quick after such an event. Get home or get out prior to the general public & government agencies realizing the gravity of the situation.


This^^^^:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Just a quick note about EMP attack. The most efficient attack would be to first detonate a small atomic fission device that maximizes gamma radiation, causing an E1 wave to destroy the microelectronics. Then follow that with the biggest hydrogen bomb you can put up there to generate a huge E3 ground wave and destroy the electrical grid. 

So if you see a small flash in the sky and your phone goes out, don't look up. There could be the Mother of all Bombs going off shortly, and it's hard to cope with the S Hitting The Fan if you're blind.


----------

